# [Wet Thumb Forum]-this is my baby: aqua-terrarium.



## Eylon (Mar 3, 2003)

http://photos.walla.co.il/ts.cgi?tsscript=guest.folder&path=200303021704453753&user=bulba

it's not complete yet. i still have to close the space above the aquarium with windows and populate it amphibians and reptiles and elephants and whatever. all these electric wires are temporary, of course. in the final state they won't be seen.
in the meanwhile i have a 500 litre (135G) aquarium with an artificial rock, and a little waterfall, and all those plants and fish, and an intresting lighting solution.

[This message was edited by Eylon on Sun March 09 2003 at 09:07 AM.]

[This message was edited by Eylon on Sun March 09 2003 at 10:41 AM.]


----------



## Eylon (Mar 3, 2003)

http://photos.walla.co.il/ts.cgi?tsscript=guest.folder&path=200303021704453753&user=bulba

it's not complete yet. i still have to close the space above the aquarium with windows and populate it amphibians and reptiles and elephants and whatever. all these electric wires are temporary, of course. in the final state they won't be seen.
in the meanwhile i have a 500 litre (135G) aquarium with an artificial rock, and a little waterfall, and all those plants and fish, and an intresting lighting solution.

[This message was edited by Eylon on Sun March 09 2003 at 09:07 AM.]

[This message was edited by Eylon on Sun March 09 2003 at 10:41 AM.]


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

Now that is waaaaaay cooool!!! I take those lights in the front are for the aquarium part. Are those halogen????? How did you build the land part over the top??? Great job!!

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## Eylon (Mar 3, 2003)

thanx brandon, old friend.
indeed those lights are halogen, since the light from the ceilng is not enough for the water part.
i hear everywhere that halogen is no good, but so far (3 months) everything ok.
the land part has a base of fomed polystyren (i hope that is the right term) covered with a thin layer of pigmented concrete.


----------

